# Little Harbor 38 for Cheap?



## cpubob (Jun 28, 2004)

Next year will be the year for me to upgrade my Pearson 28 to the boat that we will retire on and head south for a 3 year cruise. I have been tracking about 16 boats in my list (50-100K 35-42Ft shoal draft) to try to cut down my list down to the one. The list includes Pearson 424, 367, Sabre 38, Bristol 38, Ericson 38, Tartan 37, Morgan 382 and Little Harbor 38. For almost 2 years I have been tracking the prices and the time it takes to sell these boats to help make my decision. The Little Harbor and Bristol 38 as well as the Wauquiez 38 are in fact the same Ted Hood designed hull; however I removed the French made Wauquiez because of a lack of enough ventilation. The LH 38 was a custom-built yacht where the Bristol 38.8 was a production boat, therefore the LH initially cost much more, which is reflected in the BucValu price. My question is: does anyone know why the LH 38 is priced so much lower than the Bristol? Presently there are 3 (out of 21 made) for sale, one has been on the market 2 years now, last year 2 LH 38s did sell but not till they dropped from $125k to $89k. These boats are older than the Bristol and maybe name recognization does come to play not to mention the LH has teak decks. Does anyone know of problems or things to watch out for in these boats? Thanks.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

First the presence of teak decks on boats of this age is a definite negative value, that explains much of the difference. Secondly I believe all the Little Harbor boats were built in Taiwan while the Bristol boats were built by Clint Pearson in Rhode island, explaining the rest of the difference. One peek down below in a Bristol 38.8 should answer any question about their value.

The Bristol 38.8 is a wonderful boat, and her bigger sister the 43.3 is my personal dream next boat...At their current prices these second gen Bristols are just excellent bargains, especially since most of them seem to have had traditional, big-buck owners who continually maintained and upgraded them...thus not too many "bargains"...just a lot of great buys...go for it.


----------



## cpubob (Jun 28, 2004)

The Bristol 41.1 and 43.3 would be at the top of the list except for their price, if prices keep falling as they have who knows. The early Little Harbor 38s were made in Portsmouth, RI then moved operations to Taiwan in 83. What puzzles me is the BucValue price is usually about 10-20% below the YW asking price on most of these older boats. The LH 38 YW price is 20% below the Bucvalue price. But maybe its the small number made plus the teak decks. Thanks


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Well...I think the teak decks may contribute to the valuation but more likely what you are looking at is simply CONDITION of the boats. I have always liked both Bristols and Little Harbors and always felt the LH's were the more high end and custom boats. But you just can't look at pictures on line and desciptions which are often at wide variance with the actual boat and taken years earlier. Only when you climb aboard can you see that the screws are showing in the teak decks...or the fiberglass is mushy on the doghouse or the engine has a puddle of oil beneath it. Either boat is a fine choice if in good condition...but I don't think you can draw the conclusions you have about price from such a limited set.
BucValues are notoriously innaccurate on semi custom boats with limited production runs.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Little Harbor..*

It may not be easy to find a Little Harbor cheap...the line is not manufactured any more. There are some buys out there for other Water Jet Drive yachts.... good hunting!


----------



## CDC2 (Nov 15, 2006)

*LH38 prices*

I bought one of those LH 38s. The prices are lower than the Bristols because the boats are older. Also, I believe most have had or will have to have the deck replaced due to wet rotted balsa core. We will do ours in a year or so.

WE LOVE the boat. Last summer we spent 32 nights on her and delighted in every moment. Sails well and is very comfortable to live on. I hope like you do, to take her south in the near future.



cpubob said:


> Next year will be the year for me to upgrade my Pearson 28 to the boat that we will retire on and head south for a 3 year cruise. I have been tracking about 16 boats in my list (50-100K 35-42Ft shoal draft) to try to cut down my list down to the one. The list includes Pearson 424, 367, Sabre 38, Bristol 38, Ericson 38, Tartan 37, Morgan 382 and Little Harbor 38. For almost 2 years I have been tracking the prices and the time it takes to sell these boats to help make my decision. The Little Harbor and Bristol 38 as well as the Wauquiez 38 are in fact the same Ted Hood designed hull; however I removed the French made Wauquiez because of a lack of enough ventilation. The LH 38 was a custom-built yacht where the Bristol 38.8 was a production boat, therefore the LH initially cost much more, which is reflected in the BucValu price. My question is: does anyone know why the LH 38 is priced so much lower than the Bristol? Presently there are 3 (out of 21 made) for sale, one has been on the market 2 years now, last year 2 LH 38s did sell but not till they dropped from $125k to $89k. These boats are older than the Bristol and maybe name recognization does come to play not to mention the LH has teak decks. Does anyone know of problems or things to watch out for in these boats? Thanks.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 4, 2009)

Another reason the Bristol 38.8 tends to sell for more is its dedicated shower stall. The LH38 wasn't typically designed with one. Very nice feature.

The LH's are also more complex boats than the Bristols. Because the number of hours to build one is so much greater (superior joinery), they are also more expensive to repair/refit.

Can't go wrong with either one as the design itself is exceptional


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*recently purchased LH38*

I just bought "Alls Well" , a LH 38, after contemplating a Bristol 38.8. I do agree that the LH's are nicer detailed inside, but it would have been nice to have that skeg-hung rudder and a redirected center-board pole to free up the salon table. As far as the teak decks, I enjoy the functionality and looks of a teak deck, so the extra maintenance required is a trade-off for sure. And of coarse there will be some work required to bring the decks up to par. 
Actually, "Alls Well", which I have renamed her "allswell, Tio", is hull #27 and she actually is a Lien Hwa boat. How much difference this makes...? any thoughts? 
also, has anyone tried to replace the "sen" wood veneer? I do have some water staining damage that I want to fix and I'd like to find some of this wood. If you have any leads.
"allswell, Tio"


----------



## LH38 (May 31, 2006)

*Little Harbor v. Bristol*

There is real value to be had with the Little Harbor. The build quality of the entire boat is superior to the Bristol. Just take a look at the deck hardware, ports and one glance inside and you will see the difference, stainless vs. aluminum. the Little Harbor 2500 lbs more than the Bristol and while 500 lbs of that is the teak deck the rest translates to more fiberglass! The cabin top itself is 3/8" of glass with 3/4 inch balsa and the 1/4" of glass (I know this because I have installed deck hardware. Why did they bother coring it? That's 5/8" of glass on the cabin top!! Anyway, I have been on the Bristols and as far as I'm concerned, they do not compare. Teak decks can be an issue for sure, but if the boat has new glued decks, done deal.


----------

